# Lcd Tv Install



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I just finished installing this Polaroid 15" HD TV in my 26RS. It is on sale for $280 at Circut City and support true HD 1024 (H) x 768 (V) if you have an external tuner. It is 4:3 aspect ratio which fits better in the tv shelf then any of the 17" 16:9 aspect ratio TV's I could find.

I used this wall mount and installed it in the TV shelf between the kitchen and the dinette.

When I have time I'll post pictures if any one is interested.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Interested in pics







We have the same 26rs so you mounted it in front of the TV nook above the counter opposite the fridge, it's hinged so you still have the storage behind the LCD in the tv nook correct?

Bill.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! sunny
> [snapback]84684[/snapback]​


X 2


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Polaroid-15...roductDetail.do

Not a bad deal.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Walmart has a Magnavox 15" for $248....

See it HERE.....

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We bought one 15" true HD on special at the local Market for $199.00. Got the Cantilever mount from Overstock.com for $75........

Now for the real kicker......Our dealer threw in a 15" HD ready Magnavox when we picked up the 28RSDS this morning























When it rains, it pours......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I looked at the Walmart Magnavox. It's standard definition and does not have component input for DVD's or HD tuner. If you don'e care about HD then is a pretty good deal and it will run on 12 volt.



huntr70 said:


> Walmart has a Magnavox 15" for $248....
> 
> See it HERE.....
> 
> ...


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

SoCalOutback said:


> I looked at the Walmart Magnavox. It's standard definition and does not have component input for DVD's or HD tuner. If you don'e care about HD then is a pretty good deal and it will run on 12 volt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does it 12V?


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I looked at the LCD at walmart and the power input on the back is 12V. It has an external AC to DC power converter to plug it into a wall outlet. It is possible to make a cable that will allow you to plug the tv into the 12V outlet directly.



LateralG said:


> SoCalOutback said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at the Walmart Magnavox. It's standard definition and does not have component input for DVD's or HD tuner. If you don'e care about HD then is a pretty good deal and it will run on 12 volt.
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> We bought one 15" true HD on special at the local Market for $199.00. Got the Cantilever mount from Overstock.com for $75........
> 
> Now for the real kicker......Our dealer threw in a 15" HD ready Magnavox when we picked up the 28RSDS this morning
> 
> ...


I'll start the bidding at 50 bucks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > We bought one 15" true HD on special at the local Market for $199.00. Got the Cantilever mount from Overstock.com for $75........
> ...


I'll see your $50.....

and raise another $50.









Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Highlander96 said:
> ...


My final offer: 100 bucks, A case of beer, and a Best of Motorhead CD. (Only Tim will get that)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina said:
> ...


OK, now we are playing hardball...

$100....

2 cases of beer....

A steak dinner at Lake in Wood....

and a weekend in my favorite treestand in November.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the offers, boys.....

Looks like the second one is going to get mounted under the cabinet in DW's new kitchen. I just don't know if the black case or the silver case will match the granite.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim when are you going to show us some pics of this kitchen mod your doing?









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> OK, now we are playing hardball...
> 
> $100....
> 
> ...


My revised final offer: 100 bucks
2 cases of beer,
Best of motorhead CD,
steak dinner at Kentucky diner,
Slayer's "Raining Blood" DVD


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Now on eBay @ $259. I got one at $270 & it works perfectly, but I had some sleepless nights waiting for its arrival ... they're being sold by a liquidator.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PHILIPS-17-INCH-Widesc...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, now we are playing hardball...
> ...


OK....you win....

I've got nothing else to offer.
























Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Tim when are you going to show us some pics of this kitchen mod your doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put some up in a little while.

Tim


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am new to the club here but I have two lcd's wall mounted in my 28bhs. One in the bed room and the other in the above where the tv stand is normally. if some one will tell me how to attach a picture to this I will be glad to show eveyone. they work out really trick with the wall mount you get good viewing angles and they stay put while on the road.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Jlbabb28, trying to slide in quietly?







Go to new members and start a new one and intruduce yourself







I can add pics myself but explaining it, no good. Look in the owners forum area, I believe the explanations are pinned at the top of a section

Welcome again









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> I am new to the club here but I have two lcd's wall mounted in my 28bhs. One in the bed room and the other in the above where the tv stand is normally. if some one will tell me how to attach a picture to this I will be glad to show eveyone. they work out really trick with the wall mount you get good viewing angles and they stay put while on the road.
> [snapback]85453[/snapback]​


Was it hard to pull wiring across the ceiling for the hookups in the bedroom??

I was gonna attempt that too, but not sure on how to get the wiring over into the corner aside of the slide where I want it.

Steve


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me the dimensions of the TV shelf? I'm also interested in the distance from shelf to ceiling.

21RS, but probably the same for all.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We purchased this tv after reading this thread.

thanks again Outbackers!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is the picture I have been working on for the lcd set up in the 28BHS. Have the same set up the bed room I will try and post one of that this weekend.










Jeff


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me the dimensions of the TV shelf? I'm also interested in the distance from shelf to ceiling.

21RS, but probably the same for all.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

This wall mount impressed me enough to order it. Lots of mobility, Concealed wires, Ball socket at TV end, All pivot points can be tightened. And only $66.31 plus $8.99 shipping.

http://www.gotobcn.com/product_info.php?pr...3&r=FRG20060313


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmmm - I may have to do something with that mount. I've got a couple of Westinghouse 17" LCD's (https://www.westinghousedigital.com/pc-25-2-17-lcd-tv.aspx), 1 in the bunkhouse, and 1 currently sitting on the dinette, since it won't fit in the TV shelf.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Hmmm - I may have to do something with that mount. I've got a couple of Westinghouse 17" LCD's (https://www.westinghousedigital.com/pc-25-2-17-lcd-tv.aspx), 1 in the bunkhouse, and 1 currently sitting on the dinette, since it won't fit in the TV shelf.
> [snapback]92713[/snapback]​


 How tall is the TV shelf ... shelf to ceiling?

FYI If you do exploring on the link I posted you'll find another Peerless mount that has an extra link ... for about $20.00 more.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm - I may have to do something with that mount. I've got a couple of Westinghouse 17" LCD's (https://www.westinghousedigital.com/pc-25-2-17-lcd-tv.aspx), 1 in the bunkhouse, and 1 currently sitting on the dinette, since it won't fit in the TV shelf.
> ...


I'll measure it tonight. I've got to figure out what to do with the shelf, right now I'm thinking of another cabinet, with a swing-mount on the side of it.

Okay, it's 19 1/2" wide and 14 1/2" high.


----------



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Great... 19 1/2" wide, 14 1/2" tall --- how about the depth? I have a 14" CRT to install when I take delivery on Saturday ...

tks.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We have the same TV purchased at Walmart. We just haven't decided a clean way to mount it in the 21RS without a bulky hinge mount assembly. Awesome TV!!!!


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

LateralG said:


> Can someone tell me the dimensions of the TV shelf? I'm also interested in the distance from shelf to ceiling.
> 
> 21RS, but probably the same for all.


I have a 19" HD LCD by poloroid installed in the tv shelf. It fits perfectly. The only issue is the antenna crank gets in the way when you want to pull out the tv to view from the bunks. minor inconvienence.

I put some pics in my gallery. I can't figure out how to link from here.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Pics, pics and MORE pics....gotta see it.
Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Pics, pics and MORE pics....gotta see it.
> Bob


  X2 what Bob said....where are *the pictures*????


----------

